# 06 polaris 700 v twin



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

my buddy wants to work on his polaris 700 v twin he says he wants more power and a stronger clutch he also wants to step up from 28 to a bigger tire like 30 or 32 if yal have any ideas please let me know? thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

QSC for clutching.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

i told him to order him a good clutch kit. he has a problem with his shreding belts when he gets in that sticky stuff


----------

